# Full moon and red dots



## Unspoiled (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I noticed that I have a large amount of red dots in my raw images.  I was playing around with a few full moon shots tonight and noticed there are a ton of red dots on the raw images.  The jpegs are fine.  

I did a little research via google as well as a search in here.  Everything is leaning towards hot or stuck pixels.  There seems to be a lot of them though.  

As I was typing I noticed that it only seems to be in Picasa...The images look fine in ViewNX.  Picasa related?

Any thoughts? Anything I should worry about? Too many questions in a row? 

Thanks for the help!

Nikon D90
VR 70-300mm
@300MM 
1/640
F11
ISO-100

Here is the jpeg:







Here is the raw...If you go to full size you can see the dots. 




Here it is enlarged:


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 4, 2009)

That would be noise. On a D90, even at ISO 100 you're going to get noise (actually, at ISO 100, in the shadows, any camera will produce noise). The JPEG from the camera likely had noise reduction applied.


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep, absolutely noise. Surprising at ISO-100, but that's all what is. The first time I got that, I thought I was getting this amazing starfield... whoops.


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually, the second image is a JPEG made from a RAW image that likely received no post processing.

The first JPEG image you posted was post processed in your camera according to the programming it came with plus any sharpen, contrast, saturation settings you have selected in your camera menus. Of couse, none of those settings get applied to a RAW capture.

As mentioned the red spots are color noise.


----------



## Unspoiled (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!  I am glad it was just noise.  I freaked a bit because I dropped this camera a few weeks ago.  Still waiting for the lens to get repaired.  

Thanks again for all the info!  

AJ


----------

